# Umstellung Fischereischein Brandenburg / Sachsen-Anhalt



## Paulchenweb (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo Angelsportfreunde,

hätte an euch Experten da mal eine kleine Frage:

Kurzes Vorwort: 

Ich war seit über 23 Jahren im DAV, bevor ich vor ca. 4 jahre meinen Fischereischein auf Eis gelegt habe wegen RC-Modellflug.

Nun zu der eigentlichen Frage:

Ich habe einen kleinen Neffen von 13 jahre der 2002 den Fischereischein aus Brandenburg bekommen hat. Nun wollte ich den Fischereischein umschreiben lassen auf Sachsen-Anhalt, leider scheint dieses nicht möglich zu sein.

Gibt es eine Chance den o.g. Fischereischein umstellen zu lassen?. :g 

Ein fettes THX im voraus.

Gruß Paulchen


----------



## Tonic (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umstellung Fischereischein Brandenburg / Sachsen-Anhalt*

Ja gibt es.
Der Fischereischen muss auf das BL ausgestellt sein wo der Haubtwohnsitz angemeldet ist.Ist er im urlaub in Sachsen Anhalt kann er damit genau wie jeder andere angeln.Zieht er nach sachsen anhalt und hat den alten schein(vom ordnungsamt brandenburg ausgestellt) gilt er nicht mehr in sachsen anhalt. Also wenn der neue wohnsitz sachsen anhalt sein sollte(hauptsitz) einfach neu beim ansässigen ordnungsamt anmelden. Ich ziehe von Sachsen-Anhalt nach meck-pom da hab ich auch gestaunt wie komplieziert das ist.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umstellung Fischereischein Brandenburg / Sachsen-Anhalt*

In Brandenburg macht das im übrigen die untere Fischereibehörde und nicht das Ordnungsamt.

Für das Havelland ist die in Nauen zuständig. Wenn man mit denen mal nett redet, können die so einiges drehen.

Ich habe zu tiefsten DDR-Zeiten mal eine Prüfung abgelegt und bin dann 1991 wegen meines Studiums aus dem DAV ausgetreten (ich Hornochse) und hab dann auch noch alles an Unterlagen (Ausweis, Marken, etc.) bei meinen diversen Umzügen verbasselt.

Nach einem netten Telefonat mit dem Herrn in Nauen, hab ich ratzfatz meinen Fischereischein anerkannt bekommen - ich musste lediglich angeben, von wann bis wann ich in welcher DAV Ortsgruppe Mitglied war.

Manchmal hilft also einfach mal nett fragen und dann sind strenge Vorschriften plötzlich gar nicht mehr so streng.


----------



## Tonic (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umstellung Fischereischein Brandenburg / Sachsen-Anhalt*

Die Untere Jagd-und Fischereibehörde ist bei uns im Ordnugsamt...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umstellung Fischereischein Brandenburg / Sachsen-Anhalt*

In Personalunion? Lass mich mal spotten: kleines Kuhkaff? :m

Nein, Scherz beiseite - wo die Fischereibehörde sitzt, ist natürlich von Ort zu Ort unterschiedlich.

Zuständig ist aber nicht das ordnungsamt - die verteilen nur Knöllchen und mäkeln an meiner Hecke rum


----------



## Illidan (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umstellung Fischereischein Brandenburg / Sachsen-Anhalt*

Kurze Frage, ohne ein neues Thema anfangen zu wollen:

*Wird ein Fischereischein aus Thüringen in Sachsen-Anhalt anerkannt und umgekehrt?

*Muss nämlich meinen verlängern lassen und würde in beiden Bundesländern angeln, weiß aber nicht, wo man verlängern lassen sollte.

Thx.


----------



## Angel-Ralle (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umstellung Fischereischein Brandenburg / Sachsen-Anhalt*

Jeh, selten so gelacht!|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Der Fischereischein wird dort ausgestellt, wo der Antragsteller seinen Hauptwohnsitz hat und ist bundesdweit gültig. Läuft die Gültigkeit abund der Inhaber hat seinen Hauptwohnsitz verlegt, ist der Fischereischein bei der dann zuständigen "Unteren Fischereibehörde" neu zu beantragen bzw. dessen Gültigkeit zu verlängern. Hierzu wird meistenteils die Fischereiabgabe fällig.

@Illidan: in Deinem Falle gehst Du zum OA in Apolda (Landratsamt Weimarer Land) und beantragst dort die Verlängerung!

@wolkenkrieger: *lol* nicht nur Knöllchen, nein, auch Jagd und Angeln sind in den meisten Landratsämtern/resp. Kreisverwaltungen/Gdemeindeverwaltungen beim Ordnungsamt angesiedelt - genaueres sagt Dir die Verwaltungsstruktur, wie sie in Deinem Bundesland vom Innenministerium erlassen wurde.

Petri & all times tight lines


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umstellung Fischereischein Brandenburg / Sachsen-Anhalt*



			
				Illidan schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Frage, ohne ein neues Thema anfangen zu wollen:
> 
> *Wird ein Fischereischein aus Thüringen in Sachsen-Anhalt anerkannt und umgekehrt?
> 
> ...




Verlängern lassen musst/kannst Du deinen Fischerreischein bloß in dem Bundesland in dem dein Hauptwohnsitz ist.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umstellung Fischereischein Brandenburg / Sachsen-Anhalt*

@Angel-Ralle

Wieso heist das dann aber Untere Fischerei*behörde, *wenns dann doch das Ordnungsamt macht? |kopfkrat

Wie auch immer - bei uns gibts dafür eine extra Stelle, die sitzt in Nauen. Unser OA hat absolut nichts mit irgendwelchen Fischereischeinen zu tun.

Aber ich denke, das regelt jede Gemeinde für sich.


----------



## Stefan21j (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Umstellung Fischereischein Brandenburg / Sachsen-Anhalt*

Also ich habe keine Probleme mit meinen in NRW ausgestellten Fischereischein in S-A. Solange er gültig ist keinThema... Wenn er abläuft bekomme ich einen aus S-A. Wird einfach umgeschrieben also auch kein Prob.

LG Stefan


----------

